# shooting from a treestand



## bass fisherman (Jan 26, 2010)

Will shooting from a treestand cause you to shoot high or low?


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

if you are useing correct form & bend at the waist , you should shoot for the horizonal distance to the target.


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

what ray ray said


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

What if you don't bend? lol


----------



## BigB_2579 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ray Ray said:


> if you are useing correct form & bend at the waist , you should shoot for the horizonal distance to the target.


Yep ... If you drop your bow arm (not supposed to) , it should cause you to shoot high ... Or does me anyway. What I do is draw , anchor , and get my sight picture just like I was gonna shoot level ... Then , bend at the WAIST until my correct pin gets to my chosen spot on the deer ... Hold , and let her fly !!!


----------



## cooperve (Oct 14, 2011)

Assuming you were using a "peep sight": As long as you had the correct horizontal distance measured and correct pin for the distance would it matter? I've been wondering about this. I know I should try it in practice, but I just got back in bow hunting from 25 years and haven't done it.


----------



## BigB_2579 (Jul 21, 2011)

cooperve said:


> Assuming you were using a "peep sight": As long as you had the correct horizontal distance measured and correct pin for the distance would it matter? I've been wondering about this. I know I should try it in practice, but I just got back in bow hunting from 25 years and haven't done it.


Yep , it matters ... Shooting a bow is like a golf swing ... Change one little thing and it messes up the whole deal ! That's why you have to bend at the waist ... Keeps the top half of your body in the same form as shooting on level ground. I've shot both ways from an elevated stand (bending at waist , and dropping my bow arm) just to see what happened. If I drop my bow arm at 30 yards , I shoot 4 to 6 inches high. Bending at waist , I'm dead on !


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i disagree , assuming you shoot 30 yards level flat ground with perfect form. you sight in for 30 and set pin, when you move up... the distance will change. depends on how high up you move. yes you do need to keep your form the [t] and bend at the waist to keep it. but the distance is different.......... get a range finder with arc...... no guessing..... end of story


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Mike, the horizonal distance is what the arc is giving you. No matter how high you go the horizonal distance doesn't change. The distance from the hieght to the target changes.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ray you are 100% on that, yes i agree.im just saying;the distance will change.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

when i shoot from a stand, if i dont bend at the waist and just drop my bow arm i will shoot low every time. i just dont see how if you drop something low, then how do some people say they hit high on a target?


----------

